# "Hand it to me " option in doordash , really?



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

wth is wrong with ppl , requesting hand it to me , during a pandemic? So if a driver wants no contact delivery and customer requests hand it to me , what do we do? putting drivers at risk here !


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ding dong ditch 😂


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Ding dong ditch &#128514;


many want it handed to them outside buildings , one said dont leave on floor. entitled ppl ignoring wants going on .


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Once you accept the order you can see the delivery instructions. Contact them and see if they will do a no contact delivery. If not just cancel. If you’re not comfortable handing the food off to the customer it’s all you can do.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Once you accept the order you can see the delivery instructions. Contact them and see if they will do a no contact delivery. If not just cancel. If you're not comfortable handing the food off to the customer it's all you can do.


yes i have been doing that, but of course the completion rate takes a dive. im thinking about just not doing any for a few weeks, i dont like this option they gave customers. it really isnt keeping the driver safe, some ppl are still oblivious to the pandemic going on.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

As long as the person I'm giving it to doesn't touch me or cough on me.... (shrug)


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

No, not really.

My app says "hand it to me heeheehee jk lols"


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Emp9 said:


> yes i have been doing that, but of course the completion rate takes a dive. im thinking about just not doing any for a few weeks, i dont like this option they gave customers. it really isnt keeping the driver safe, some ppl are still oblivious to the pandemic going on.


I agree 100% the driver should not be forced into a contact delivery and dinged in any kind of way with a bad rating or cancellation rating. I blame Doordash for this. The email they sent awhile back clearly stated that all deliveries would be no contact going forward and customers were already informed. They should not be allowing these kind of requests.

All of my "Hand It To Me" requests are for apartment buildings with multiple floors. Just lazy customers who would rather risk lives than get up off their butts and come to the lobby. Shame on them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I agree 100% the driver should not be forced into a contact delivery and dinged in any kind of way with a bad rating or cancellation rating. I blame Doordash for this. The email they sent awhile back clearly stated that all deliveries would be no contact going forward and customers were already informed. They should not be allowing these kind of requests.
> 
> All of my "Hand It To Me" requests are for apartment buildings with multiple floors. Just lazy customers who would rather risk lives than get up off their butts and come to the lobby. Shame on them.


 exactly. I think if a driver catches it they may have a lawsuit here with these hand it to me requests.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> yes i have been doing that, but of course the completion rate takes a dive. im thinking about just not doing any for a few weeks, i dont like this option they gave customers. it really isnt keeping the driver safe, some ppl are still oblivious to the pandemic going on.


Your not being paid enough to deal with this types of issues, your thinking is correct, stop doing any for a while. I stopped accepting all lyft requests, and only doing taxi work by appointment. This pandemic will blow over, you just to chill and survive till it does.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Your not being paid enough to deal with this types of issues, your thinking is correct, stop doing any for a while. I stopped accepting all lyft requests, and only doing taxi work by appointment. This pandemic will blow over, you just to chill and survive till it does.


Thank you. Be safe. I think ill stop till end of the month. Because these pings are happening more and more.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

When I see "hand it to me" the order is dropped at the door and I'm out. IDGAF what the idiots at DD has given the customer as an option. I don't work for either one.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

It really just means that they want to see the order being delivered rather than you claiming that you dropped it off when who knows what happened to it


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> wth is wrong with ppl , requesting hand it to me , during a pandemic? So if a driver wants no contact delivery and customer requests hand it to me , what do we do? putting drivers at risk here !


Well, if "hand it to me" is a deal breaker, maybe you are doing the wrong line of work! Try staying at home and collecting unemployment &#128077;

YOU "are putting yourself at risk" by simply leaving home. That is a decision YOU make. If that risk is unacceptable, YOU take the initiative, and find an alternative.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Well, if "hand it to me" is a deal breaker, maybe you are doing the wrong line of work! Try staying at home and collecting unemployment &#128077;
> 
> YOU "are putting yourself at risk" by simply leaving home. That is a decision YOU make. If that risk is unacceptable, YOU take the initiative, and find an alternative.


The point is No driver should be put in that situation. Dropping off no contact is fine. This is a special situation going on. Why should i not leave the house ? Why should anyone not be able to work safely?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I agree 100% the driver should not be forced into a contact delivery and dinged in any kind of way with a bad rating or cancellation rating. I blame Doordash for this. The email they sent awhile back clearly stated that all deliveries would be no contact going forward and customers were already informed. They should not be allowing these kind of requests.
> 
> All of my "Hand It To Me" requests are for apartment buildings with multiple floors. Just lazy customers who would rather risk lives than get up off their butts and come to the lobby. Shame on them.


In the minds of the scumbags who run these piece of shit "gig" companies, "no contact" is for the customers only.

Thus, drivers are expected to use potentially virus-infested elevators and staircases to leave the food at the customers' doorsteps.



Teksaz said:


> When I see "hand it to me" the order is dropped at the door and I'm out. IDGAF what the idiots at DD has given the customer as an option. I don't work for either one.


Even without the "hand it to me" garbage drivers are expected to ride potentially virus-infested elevators and staircases inside apartment buildings and leave the food at the customers' apartment door.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

if it doesnt say either way. left on the door step and pic sent. Even the people that want it left at the door seem to be waiting at the door.....haha


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Emp9 said:


> im thinking about just not doing any for a few weeks,


I stopped 3/15 and not starting again until June. This is supplemental income for me so not risking bringing it home to my family.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Emp9 said:


> wth is wrong with ppl , requesting hand it to me , during a pandemic? So if a driver wants no contact delivery and customer requests hand it to me , what do we do? putting drivers at risk here !


So how you been getting groceries?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Emp9 said:


> wth is wrong with ppl , requesting hand it to me , during a pandemic? So if a driver wants no contact delivery and customer requests hand it to me , what do we do? putting drivers at risk here !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> if it doesnt say either way. left on the door step and pic sent. Even the people that want it left at the door seem to be waiting at the door.....haha


I prefer that they wait at the door so I can leave quicker.

When I leave an order at someone's doorstep I ring the bell or knock on the door loudly enough for people inside the house or apartment to hear it, then I usually wait a little bit for someone to open the door.

The reason I take those steps is to reduce the chance of the food being stolen or a having a scammer customer contact Uber and falsely claim they didn't get their order.

Most scammer customers will be deterred from pulling their scam if they know the driver is watching them take their order.

If I'm not mistaken, if a driver delivers the food and the customer reports it as missing, the driver doesn't get paid and to add insult to injury, doesn't even get to eat the food.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In the minds of the scumbags who run these piece of shit "gig" companies, "no contact" is for the customers only.
> 
> Thus, drivers are expected to use potentially virus-infested elevators and staircases to leave the food at the customers' doorsteps.
> 
> ...


I actually got a request to deliver to a nursing home yesterday. The guy gave me his room number and access code to get in. 
During this whole pandemic I've been fine with deliveries, but this one I did not want to do. Luckily they weren't letting anyone into the building, and the front desk brought it to him.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

People are so stupid. Just being within 6feet of someone for 20 seconds is not going to get you sick. And actually being outside makes it even better. The mask you wear will protect you somewhat, and just be careful about putting your hands around your face.

You have two options: educate yourself, or stay home and be quiet.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So how you been getting groceries?


i go get them , but i dont get them handed to me by someone . nor does the check out clerk hand them over, im not handed it . (i do only self check out anyway ) , even when i pick up food for delivery , i am not handed it . its on a table or shelf.



NOXDriver said:


> People are so stupid. Just being within 6feet of someone for 20 seconds is not going to get you sick. And actually being outside makes it even better. The mask you wear will protect you somewhat, and just be careful about putting your hands around your face.
> 
> You have two options: educate yourself, or stay home and be quiet.


hand to hand contact? thats more than worrying about being 6 feet away.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Emp9 said:


> i go get them , but i dont get them handed to me by someone . nor does the check out clerk hand them over, im not handed it . (i do only self check out anyway ) , even when i pick up food for delivery , i am not handed it . its on a table or shelf.


That works. I use the self check outs at Wally World.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Emp9 said:


> i go get them , but i dont get them handed to me by someone . nor does the check out clerk hand them over, im not handed it . (i do only self check out anyway ) , even when i pick up food for delivery , i am not handed it . its on a table or shelf.
> 
> 
> hand to hand contact? thats more than worrying about being 6 feet away.


But you are within social distance of people. Doesn't matter if anything is handed to you or not.


----------

